

Show HN: PinPigeon for Pinterest - Send pins as postcards - niftylettuce
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pinpigeon-for-pinterest/bokbjgfakkhkllopnpdpmpehhilhdple

======
brezina
Love seeing people use the Sincerely api. I truly believe in Hiring via API
<http://www.mattbrezina.com/blog/2011/08/hiring-via-api/>

------
dools
This reminds me of my friend's product <http://www.scribblepics.com/> (but
they do it through mainly big tourism type partnerships rather than directly
b2c).

------
skennedy
Pinterest user's pin with the "promise" that they own the content. Well we
know that's not happening. But what happens when PinPigeon prints images with
copyrighted content from Coke, Budweiser, Apple, etc? Or, less identifiable
but equally protected?

------
niftylettuce
built & shipped today

~~~
robbiea
congrats. I like this trend of being able to ship physical things with a click
of a button. it's the new "cloud"

